# River Alt Culverts,Liverpool April 2012



## kevsy21 (May 26, 2012)

The River Alt is in Merseyside, England.

The Alt runs from Hag Plantation in Huyton at 125 ft (38 m), through Croxteth Park, roughly follows the M57 motorway south of Kirkby, then flows north of Aintree and south of Maghull. Historically within Lancashire, it then runs south of Formby and empties into the Irish Sea, near the edge of the Mersey estuary at Hightown.

The banks of the river are lined by villages with names of Viking origin.(Huyton, Croxteth, West Derby, Knowsley, Aintree, Maghull, Formby).

The estuary forms part of the Ribble and Alt Estuaries Special Protection Area for wildlife.

Both the Grand National at Aintree Racecourse and the Waterloo Cup in hare coursing at Great Altcar are associated with the River Alt watershed.

In 2012 a £2.5million improvement scheme for Formby Wastewater Treatment Works will help further clean up the River Alt, say United Utilities.Four new screens - which act like a sieve on wastewater or sewage entering the plant - will be installed, alongside a new pumping station and associated works. The work will mean treated wastewater leaving the works and going into the Alt will be of a better quality, meeting strict European standards on levels of ammonia.

Visited with Georgie.

We started off with the smaller double culvert which flows under the M57.The entrance to it was deep sinking mud(not good) but after a few steps it was a lot more solid so full steam ahead.











After going down one side we returned up the other box section.





Moving on further downstream we checked out a much longer double section.It turned out to be quite doable and a pleasant surprise.(Id checked its location many months earlier on Bing maps and Google earth but wasnt sure if it would be gated or high enough to travel along).





Our only problem was finding a way to get down to it with sheer drops either sides.














Looking back to the entrance.









Bit of a bonus was shallow water flow.















Heading back out downstream.





Our next target was further downstream with deep water and welly breach.









Georgie





We got to this part and after getting wet and chased by tampax we decided to call it a day and vowed to return soon.


----------



## centralheatking (May 27, 2012)

*River Alt ! Well Done !*

Your River Alt set is very good - the geographical background is a good lead - if you
want help with anything in that area ie Alt - inland then rtn post.

I am a water enginner and my hobby is the alt catchment - got loads of local knowledge 
practical and technical & am local but just a bit old for ferreting in drainage channels now !

centralheatking


----------



## kevsy21 (May 28, 2012)

centralheatking said:


> Your River Alt set is very good - the geographical background is a good lead - if you
> want help with anything in that area ie Alt - inland then rtn post.
> 
> I am a water enginner and my hobby is the alt catchment - got loads of local knowledge
> ...



Thanks for the offer,ill be in touch.


----------

